# Who rules in the 7-string world?



## bazguitarman (Mar 31, 2007)

It`s simple. Give your opinions on the following.

1) The best 7-string guitar manufacturer.

2) The best 7-string player.

3) The best 7-string album.

So what do you guys think? I know this will be a matter of opinion so everyone will have a different "best". I`m just curious since I am new to the 7-string world and this would give me some new directions to look into for inspiration.

These are my answers......

1) Ibanez

2) Jeff Loomis

3) Nevermore`s "This Godless Endeavor"

Eric


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 31, 2007)

1) Ibanez
2) Meh....too many to list
3) Crimeny "Peat"


----------



## Samer (Mar 31, 2007)

1) Abyss guitars (coolest 7 strings i have seen)
2) Steve Vai
3) Dream theater awake


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 31, 2007)

1. Ibanez (Original Universes, JC, and LACS)

2. Chris Broderick

3. Awake


----------



## Deaths_Madrigal (Mar 31, 2007)

1) Ibanez
2) Jeff Loomis
3) Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World / This Godless Endeavor


----------



## Ravelle17 (Mar 31, 2007)

1) Haven't played enough 7s to tell, but Schecter and Ibanez are both awesome.

2) On a technical level? Rusty Cooley, no question. Overall? John Petrucci.

3) Dream Theater - "Awake"


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2007)

1. Anyone but Ibanez
2. Rusty Cooley
3. This Godless Endeavor


----------



## skinhead (Mar 31, 2007)

1 - Ibanez and ESP
2 - Rusty Cooley and Dino Cazares (rythm)... and noodles 
3 - Nevermore (TGE and EoR), Unearth's III INTEOF


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 31, 2007)

1)Ibanez
2)A lot
3)This Godless Endeavor


----------



## Adamh1331 (Mar 31, 2007)

1.Ibanez 
2.Petrucci
3.Awake


----------



## Gamba (Mar 31, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Mårten Hagström/Fredrik Thordendal
3. Chaosphere


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez/EBMMJP
2. Tie between Loomis, Petrucci, Cooley, and Broderick
3. Dead Heart, in a Dead World


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2007)

me


----------



## omentremor (Apr 1, 2007)

Ibanez

Dino/Pat O'Brien/Devin Townsend/Loomis/Trey-(as an influence to many)

Beneath the Massacre - Mechanics of Dysfunction


----------



## kanamvar32 (Apr 1, 2007)

i love carvin 7 stringers (reason i ordered one)
petrucci and loomis are my fav 7 string guitarists
awake (even tho i love a change of seasons) and DH in a DW (because The River Dragon Has Come is on it) are my fav albums


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 1, 2007)

bazguitarman said:


> These are my answers......
> 
> 1) Ibanez
> 
> ...


1) Fuck yeah

2) You are right

3) Close! 'Dead Heart in A Dead World' is better, IMO.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 1, 2007)

1.) Vigier (Because I own one)

2.) Steve Bello, Drew, Steve Vai

3.) Passion & warfare


----------



## Naren (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez

2.Scar Symmetry (both guitarists)

3. "Pitch Black Progress" and "Symmetric In Design" (by Scar Symmetry)


----------



## MetalMike (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Chris Broderick
3. Pitch Black Progress/Awake


----------



## Volsung (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Schecter guitars (the stuff they have as of now is too damn cool)

2. Dino/COW, & Jonas and Per from Scar Symmetry

3.The SS records & FF records


----------



## CL7 (Apr 1, 2007)

1.Ibanez

2.Dino Cazares

3.Obsolete/Digimortal


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez/ Jackson
2. Rusty Cooley/ Steve Vai
3. Rusty Cooley/ Passion and Warfare (seen Ballerina played on his UVMC)


----------



## Korbain (Apr 1, 2007)

1) ibanez
2) I don't really care
3) same as 2  

Every 7 string player is unique and good at their own thing


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2007)

Ibanez, Trey from Morbid (the reason I wanted a 7), Covenant. 

I think Tony MacAlpine would be my favorite shredder though.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 1, 2007)

1.Jackson FTW ( but as i know there is now only 1 Jackosn 7 string model.. so my second choice will be IBANEZ)
2.Dino/ COW 
3.Demanufacture, Obsolete, Archetype (as i remember Demanufacture was played on a 6? and during the Machines of Hate tour Dino used 7 strings ? no ? )


----------



## Alpo (Apr 1, 2007)

1. I can't really say which is best, since I haven't played them all, but I knows I loves my Ibanez.
2. Chris Broderick for being groin grabbingly amazing at everything he does on the guitar
3. This is a tough one, so I'm not going to say anything.


----------



## marcello (Apr 1, 2007)

Ibanez

Petrucci and Broderick tied.

Awake or DHIADW.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Carvin 7x7 (best 7 string I played to date).
2. Fredrik Thorndendal
3. Sol Niger Within


----------



## Spider (Apr 1, 2007)

Ibanez.
Buz McGrath/Ken Susi.
Fear Factory - Obsolete.


----------



## StevieHimself (Apr 1, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> 1.) Vigier (Because I own one)
> 
> 2.) Steve Bello, Drew, Steve Vai
> 
> 3.) Passion & warfare




Wow, I am honoured that you put me in the same sentence as Vai!! I've still got a ways to go to kinda reach his level but thanks nonetheless!!

Ah, my picks for the list:

1. Ibanez all the way!
2. Chris Broderick, Jeff Loomis, Rusty Cooley, Buz McGrath, Ken Susi, Frederik Thordendal, Steve Vai (whenever he plays it!)
3. Anything these guys ^^^ put out is amazing


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 1, 2007)

1. ehm, I don't know, I don't have a 7
2. Trey from Morbid Angel
3. Morbid Angel - Gateways to Annihilation


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 1, 2007)

1) ESP
2) Stephan Forte
3) Outworld: s/t

Having said that, ask me again in ten minutes time and I'll probably give a totally different set of answers...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez(has so many models to choose from) and schecter(cuz you actually get some quality)
2.In a technical sense Rusty Cooley and Petrucci are neck and neck, song writing? Petrucci all the way.
3.A Change of Season


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> 1. Ibanez
> 
> 2.Scar Symmetry (both guitarists)
> 
> 3. "Pitch Black Progress" and "Symmetric In Design" (by Scar Symmetry)




+1

Though I think Schecter is majorly edging out Ibanez in production 7 strings.

Oh, yeah, and add Nocturnal Rites' Grand Illusion to number 3.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 1, 2007)

1- Ibanez
2- Tony MAcAlpine 
3- PLANET X Moonbabies...


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Fredrik Thordendal/Jeff Loomis
3. Chaosphere/Enemies of Reality


----------



## Lankles (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Schecter (excluding custom shop jobs) though a neck-through RGA7 would change my mind.
2. Loomis
3. Pitch Black Progress


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 1, 2007)

1) Conklin, followed by Ibanez
2)Chris Broderick. He's like the Paul Gilbert of 7 strings. 
3)Aeon - Bleeding the False (Satanic Victory!)


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 1, 2007)

1 - Ibanez - they just need more 7's to hold the crown
2 - Buz McGrath - my favorite guitarists don't play 7's ... so i'll go with the only 1 i can think of that i like on this one
3 - Unreath - The Oncoming Storm 

i play a 7 but can honestly say i' not even into any bands that play sevens besides Unearth that I can think of at the moment. If Kirk from Crowbar played a 7 than Kirk would be my favorite 7 player ... if that tells ya anything.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 1, 2007)

CL7 said:


> 1.Ibanez
> 
> 2.Dino Cazares
> 
> 3.Obsolete/Digimortal



Yup!~!~ there it is^


----------



## Wiz (Apr 2, 2007)

By the way, I turned on some Outworld for the first time in a couple of months, and the first thing I thought was: damn this is some GREAT tone!!!

Conklin + Rusty =


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Rusty Cooley, Chris Broderick, and Jeff Loomis
3. Dead Heart In A Dead World


----------



## Snake Doctor (Apr 2, 2007)

1.Ibanez
2.Jonas Karlsson
3.Spawn Of Possession - Noctambulant


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 2, 2007)

Ibanez
Chris Broderick/Dave Weiner/Loomis
Awake by DT


----------



## kmanick (Apr 2, 2007)

Carvin/Schecter -- both make nice 7's. I 've yet to play an Ibanez 7.
Loomis/Broderick/Petrucci/Smyth/Weiner/Macalpine/Vai/Satch/Shane Gibson/Andy james/Santiago Dobles -- they're all great at what they do on 7's
All the 7 string Nevermore stuff(what got me into 7's)
All the 7 string Dream Theater stuff/Planet X (what's kept me going with 7's)

I'd love to see Andy Timmons pick up a 7, he's such a melodic player,
I'm sure he'd make interesting use of the added range.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 2, 2007)

1. I don't think I've played enough to judge but I'm going to say Schecter (because I own one and I loves it )
2. Dave Weiner or Petrucci, maybe.
3. Shove the Sun Aside...easily.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Tosin Abasi (Reflux)
3. Reflux - The Illusion of Democracy


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Petrucci or Vai
3. Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 2, 2007)

ESP 

Dino 

Hajis Kitchen


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Dino Cazares
3. I can't pick one album


----------



## le_ackt (Apr 2, 2007)

1.Schecter 
2.ISORA
3.Hidden Dragon Sign


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 3, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Ibanez, Trey from Morbid (the reason I wanted a 7), Covenant.
> 
> I think Tony MacAlpine would be my favorite shredder though.



Hell ya!!!! Tony Mac..  

The Planet x song noble savage is just killer !! 
and the rest of the album as well .. A MUST for anybody who's in 7 string shred playing .


----------



## Shaman (Apr 3, 2007)

1. I'll answer this when my Carvin gets here 
2. Loomis
3. Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## adamquek (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Soloway, no question about it for me.
2. Santiago Dobles, John Petrucci
3. Aghora. Santiago Dobles is the *reason* I bought a 7 string in the first place


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. too many to mention
3. Right now... hmm... Luciana Souza's "DUOS II". Luciana's the singer, and some of the guitarists on the CD play 7 string classical guitars. It's a modern bossa nova album.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Schecter
2. Jeff loomis
3. DT - Scenes from a memory (A seven was used on it. )


----------



## Jysan (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Abyss

2. Broderick

3. the rythm on Scar Symmetry's "pitch black progress" and the leads on "symmetric in design"...


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Schecter

2. Loomis/McGrath

3. This Godless Endeavor/In The Eyes of Fire


----------



## nienturi (Apr 3, 2007)

1)Ibanez (especially UV77mc)
2)Steve Vai 
3)Passion&Warfare


----------



## Jerich (Apr 18, 2007)

1) I know i will surprise you all with this but "IBANEZ",and AGILE
2)Steve Vai,Stephane Forte',Chris Broderick,Jimmy Bruno
3) Intensity


----------



## budda (Apr 18, 2007)

1. ibanez/schecter

2. loomis/susi/mcgrath/stevenson?(nevermore) *Nevermore and unearth are why im buying a 7, mainly unearth*

3. this godless endeavour/III: in the eyes of fire/the oncoming storm/character (dark tranquility)


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 18, 2007)

adamquek said:


> 1. Soloway, no question about it for me.
> 2. Santiago Dobles, John Petrucci
> 3. Aghora. Santiago Dobles is the *reason* I bought a 7 string in the first place



  

Thanks!


----------



## yevetz (Apr 18, 2007)

The good \\\\ The Bad
Ibanez \\\\ ESP (LTD)
James Shuffer \\\\ Brad Delson
Battle of the L.A. (there Morello use 7) \\\\ Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jun 16, 2007)

1.Ibanez
2.Rusty Cooley/Jeff loomis
3.This godless endeavour


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

yevetz said:


> The good \\\\ The Bad
> Ibanez \\\\ ESP (LTD)
> James Shuffer \\\\ Brad Delson
> Battle of the L.A. (there Morello use 7) \\\\ Dead Heart in a Dead World



Dead Heart in a Dead World is Bad?


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dead Heart in a Dead World is Bad?



+1 Its the album that made me change to 7's!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> +1 Its the album that made me change to 7's!



count me in


----------



## drshock (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL- Tom Morello can't carry Jeff Loomis' gig bag.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Dino Cazares, Petrucci, Loomis
3. Awake/This Godless Endeavor


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Ibanez - Im not an Ibanez guy, but there's no denying their domination.
2. Loomis.
3. Dead Heart... This album tore me a new one and pushed me into the realm of 7s.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 16, 2007)

Dead heart seems to be the official "OMG-I-NEED-TO-GET-A-7STRING" album.  Brilliant record!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 16, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Battle of the L.A. (there Morello use 7)



I don't think he did.



drshock said:


> LOL- Tom Morello can't carry Jeff Loomis' gig bag.





Yeah, right.
apples / oranges


----------



## CasualFitzy (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Schecter
2. Jeff Loomis, Nils Norberg
3. Shadowland - Definitely the album that made me go DAMN I NEED A 7 STRING


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 17, 2007)

1.Ibanez
2.Loomis/Broderick/smith
3.Dead heart In a Dead World


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Dave Weiner
3. Shove the Sun Aside


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 17, 2007)

1.ibanez 
2.chris broderick
3. nevermore- d.h.i.a.d.w


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 17, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I don't think he did.



It's true, he didn't. Mostly Drop-D stuff or standard-6 if I recall (its been a few years since I listened to, or played any RATM but I remember playing a great deal of that album on my Telecaster).


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 17, 2007)

Ibanez / KxK (when mine arrives I will make that decision!)
Fredrik Thordendal
Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## yetti (Jun 17, 2007)

Ibanez - Wizard II necks are sex
Jeff Loomis/Chris Broderick
Nevermore - TGE / Unearth - III ITEOF 

Those two albums got me to buy a 7 again


----------



## antiochband (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Schecter
2. Dino Cazares
3. Demanufacture


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Ibanez, since I guess their the original.
2&3. Who cares? Music is music. Thats like not liking a band because of what guitar they play or whatever. Some need 7's, other don't. Just like everything else in music, it's a preference.


----------



## DetunedLoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez - Wizard II necks are AWESOME
Steve Vai
The Partridge Family?


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 23, 2007)

Cancer said:


> 1. Carvin 7x7 (best 7 string I played to date).
> 2. Fredrik Thorndendal
> 3. Sol Niger Within



1. Ibanez still has it!
2. +1. + Marten Hagstrom, Mnemic, Petrucci, Ion Dissonance, Beneath the Massacre, Rusty Cooley, Loomis, there are too many...
3. After a few moments of thinking about this, Sol Niger was in 1997, and the seven string work was actually pretty new and edgy for that time. I would go with Sol Niger.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

1. ESP (newer Ibanez = )
2. Jeff Loomis
3. My band's CD (in progress)  Other than that, This Godless Endeavor I guess.


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 23, 2007)

1. Ibanez (Yes, I'm a huge Ibanez fanboy)
2. John Petrucci, Dino, Fredrik and Marten from Meshuggah
3. Demanufacture, Chaosphere(Does this have 8 string on too?) and Whatever DT albums used 7 strings(since they are all awesome)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez.

Tony MacAlpine, probably the most original 7 user anyways.

No idea.. Cant go wrong with Passion and Warfare.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez
<-
Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Michael (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez
^ 
Outworld's s/t (I've been loving it and I've always been a huge fan of Rusty Cooley)


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 24, 2007)

1. Schecter
2. In my opinion? Hevy Devy
3. The New Black, especially with the song Wrong Side.


----------



## oompa (Jul 24, 2007)

best guitarist as in most skilled or just my favourite?

1 ibanez
2 vai on skills, fred thord on style
3 chaosphere


----------



## Blackrg (Sep 10, 2007)

Ibanez - kicked this whole thing off. i don't recommend their products for everyone, they work for me
1. Shane Gibson (for inspiration) 2. Petrucci (for his lessons) 
Unearth - In the eyes of fire


----------



## Rindgecore (Sep 10, 2007)

1.) Ibanez (until I get my Carvin 7)

2.) probably Loomis or Broderick.

3.) various Cannibal Corpse / Nevermore albums.



thedonutman said:


> 3. Chaosphere(Does this have 8 string on too?)



You must've never listened to Chaosphere before. How anyone would think that there is 8 string on that CD must be totally tone deaf.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Petrucci
3. A Change of Seasons


----------



## Faine (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Munky, Head, and Wes Borland 
3. Follow the leader.

Sorry Guys, I had to be different.


----------



## simsklok (Sep 10, 2007)

Gamba said:


> 1. Ibanez
> 2. Mårten Hagström/Fredrik Thordendal
> 3. Chaosphere



i second that


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Carvin (although i unfortunatly play ibanez )
2. Rusty Cooley
3. Outworld


----------



## Variant (Sep 10, 2007)

1) Ibanez
2) Petrucci
3) Awake


----------



## Rindgecore (Sep 10, 2007)

Faine said:


> 1. Ibanez
> 2. Munky, Head, Wes Borland and Dino.
> 3. Follow the leader.
> 
> Sorry Guys, I had to be different.



It's OK, I like to pretend that its 1997 as well.


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 11, 2007)

1-Ibanez and Schecter

2-Jeff Loomis, Chris Broderick, John Petrucci, Rusty Cooley

3-Nevermore albums...


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 12, 2007)

Most Def:

1) Ibanez

2) Munky and Head / Wes Borland

3) Korn - Life is Peachy


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 12, 2007)

celebro95 said:


> 1-Ibanez and Schecter
> 
> 2-Jeff Loomis, Chris Broderick, John Petrucci, Rusty Cooley
> 
> 3-Nevermore albums...



Quoted for the truth, but let's not forget that one Dean guitar: Rusty Cooley Signature.

I can't wait for NM's new album, Steve dropped so fuckin Broderick might record.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Sep 12, 2007)

1.bernie rico
2.rusty cooley
3.malignancy's cross species transmutation


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 12, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Quoted for the truth, but let's not forget that one Dean guitar: Rusty Cooley Signature.
> 
> I can't wait for NM's new album, Steve dropped so fuckin Broderick might record.



im sorry
its true... RC signature RULES... and the neck its like a paper THIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Faine (Sep 12, 2007)

Munky7Head said:


> Most Def:
> 
> 1) Ibanez
> 
> ...



Nice, Good job we have similar tastes...I do agree Munky and Head took the 7 string to a different level and style


----------



## Acidwords (Sep 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1) Fuck yeah
> 
> 2) You are right
> 
> 3) Close! 'Dead Heart in A Dead World' is better, IMO.



Hit the nail on the head for me. Listening to "Inside Four Walls" now.


----------



## Rindgecore (Sep 13, 2007)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> 3.malignancy's cross species transmutation



Totally forget. Malignancy's 7 string work destroys most.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 13, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Dino Cazares
3. Tie.. between Korn - Follow the Leader (i know.....) and Fear Factory - Obsolete


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

Korngod said:


> 1. Ibanez
> 2. Dino Cazares
> 3. Tie.. between Korn - Follow the Leader (i know.....) and Fear Factory - Obsolete



Wow, join the club, dude!!!


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Sep 13, 2007)

1. ibanez

2. WES BORLAND!!!

3.this godless endeavor has yet to leave my stereo


----------



## JBroll (Sep 14, 2007)

Schecter
Loomis, Petrucci, and the Meshuggah guys
Awake and Chaosphere

Jeff


----------



## Fret Melter (Sep 14, 2007)

1. Ibanez (ALMOST, all of us who play sevens owe it to Ibanez for really making the solidbody seven what it is. We wouldn't have the options and different makers/models of sevens out there right know if Ibanez hadn't blessed the earth with what they did)
2. Petrucci, Loomis, Broderick
3.Awake


----------



## Nyogtha (Oct 25, 2007)

1) Ibanez

2) Trey Azagthoth/Marten Hagstrom Fredrik Thordendal Cooley is a tool.

3) Morbid Angel - "Domination". Probably the first real metal album with seven strings, so fucking heavy.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2007)

Deaths_Madrigal said:


> 1) Ibanez
> 2) Jeff Loomis
> 3) Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World / This Godless Endeavor



/thread


----------



## Kakaka (Oct 25, 2007)

uhm Rusty Cooley is good.


----------



## JBroll (Oct 25, 2007)

Nyogtha said:


> 3) Morbid Angel - "Domination". Probably the first real metal album with seven strings, so fucking heavy.



Erm... Covenant?

God of Emptiness?

Jeff


----------



## exafro (Oct 25, 2007)

1) Don't know, own a Schecter though
2) Don't really care
3) Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Erm... Covenant?
> 
> God of Emptiness?
> 
> Jeff



And World Of Shit.


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Veillette guitars.
2. Tough question. A lot of good players.
3. as with 2. A lot of good albums.


----------



## parabola5353 (Oct 25, 2007)

1. carvin
2. chris broderick
3. spawn of possession - noctambulant


----------



## JMP2203 (Oct 25, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Erm... Covenant?
> 
> God of Emptiness?
> 
> Jeff






Metal Ken said:


> And World Of Shit.



and Blood on my Hands


----------



## loktide (Oct 26, 2007)

1 - Ibanez

2 - Fredrik Thordendal

3 - Meshuggah - Chaosphere


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> 1. Ibanez
> 
> 2.Scar Symmetry (both guitarists)
> 
> 3. "Pitch Black Progress" and "Symmetric In Design" (by Scar Symmetry)



+1

I agree with you


but...

1.ESP (m, mh, h, 107, 207, 307)

2.Tie between Scar Symmetry and Buz

3.Pitch Black Progress, or the Oncoming Storm



budda said:


> 1. ibanez/schecter
> 
> 2. loomis/susi/mcgrath/stevenson?(nevermore) *Nevermore and unearth are why im buying a 7, mainly unearth*
> 
> 3. this godless endeavour/III: in the eyes of fire/the oncoming storm/character (dark tranquility)



Are you sure DT used 7's on character. i thought they were a whole step down on 6's ( D standard)


----------



## Dooky (Nov 21, 2007)

1) Schecter
2) Jeff Loomis
3) Any 7 string stuff by Devin Townsend...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

<------


----------



## shredder777 (Nov 22, 2007)

1. Ibanez
2. Fredrik Thordendal
3. Spawn Of Possession - Noctambulant


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2008)

1. Ibanez, without a doubt.
2. Jeff Loomis, Devin Townsend, and I always admired Steve Vai
3.- Pitch Black Progress - Scar Symmetry
- Profitable Killcount - Beneath the Massacre
- This Godless Endeavor - Nevermore


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

See, even God likes Ibanez.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

god bumps threads too lol.

Ibby
Petrucci
Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Not too sure, i'll be a cock and say blackmachine though >
2. Petrucci
3. Too many


----------



## ParkerGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

!. Whatever guitar fits you best, any custom shop should do.
2. Vai/Petrucci/Tony MacAlpine toss up
3. Catch 33 if a personal fav, and a few Dream Theater Albums.


----------



## tie my rope (Jan 15, 2008)

1)schecters won it for me this yea
2)the big D
3)lots.


----------

